# my little fish~~~



## freesty (Aug 11, 2013)

hi i'm from canton China.this is my Protomelas taeniolatus Boadzulu .it is about 11 cm long. nice to meet you guys~

DSLR:Canon 50D
LENS:Canon 100mm F2.8
FLASH:Canon 430ex
































































wish you like these photos~THANKS ~


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

WOW these are gorgeous photos and a beautiful fish. Are you a professional photographer?


----------



## Randifer (Nov 4, 2012)

+1 on the great photos!


----------



## freesty (Aug 11, 2013)

NJmomie said:


> WOW these are gorgeous photos and a beautiful fish. Are you a professional photographer?


No, i`m just a shutterbug and Malawi cichlid fans~


----------



## freesty (Aug 11, 2013)

Randifer said:


> +1 on the great photos!


thank u~


----------

